# Thrive or Flourish



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

So I am looking through my drawers of odds and sods and find am unopened bottle of Flourish, I know not from whence it came, nor how it got there. It does not have an expiration date, so I cannot say if it is good, bad, or indifferent.

I also have a small bottle of Thrive that is due to run out in the very near future, and I was thinking of replacing it. Since setting up the tank a couple of months ago I have been using 5 drops of thrive per weekly water change, 40-50%. I have only lost one plant so far, and I was warned it was a light hog and my lights were to be honest less than splendid.

Given my lack of knowledge regarding either of these products I come before the collective and request your opinion. 

One, or the other, or both?

Thanks in advance.

SD


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

If the Flourish Comprehensive is unopened, I'd say use it...but refrigerate once opened.
I've never used it, but believe Thrive is [also] good as is Easy Green from Aquarium Coop.
Then there are those that swear by dry ferts and you mix your own.

Following the WWC, I use a capful of Flourish Comp one week, then 2 squirts of Easy Green the next week...and am thinking of backing off even more...but my 60g tank has turned into a grow out tank for many swordtails so extra fry feeding also feeds plants.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Stick with the Thrive, macros and micros all in one.

Flourish contains only a portion of micros.


----------



## Highseq (Jul 26, 2017)

I agree with the above. Thrive is more of an all in one, while flourish comp is more of a trace element fert. It has low levels of NPK which may be ok for a low tech/low light tank, but in general if you are only dosing one I would go with thrive.


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

thanks for all the advice


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Stick with the Thrive, macros and micros all in one.
> 
> Flourish contains only a portion of micros.


Ah, but in the typical tank, I think the fish food and fish waste will supply the necessary nPk. The only exception is if/when your high tech pushing the plants to grow faster.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

thrive ei based
seachem pps pro based

you choose


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

AbbeysDad said:


> Ah, but in the typical tank, I think the fish food and fish waste will supply the necessary nPk. The only exception is if/when your high tech pushing the plants to grow faster.


I am not one for collecting mulm in my tank and hoping it provides NPK.
Solid fish waste takes a long time to break down and is accumulative.
Most fish waste is liquid and quickly turns into NH3 to be consumed by BB or plants.
For that matter many dose urea as a form of NH4 specifically to feed plants!

OP has been using "Thrive" with success as stated.
Why change?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

AbbeysDad said:


> Ah, but *in the typical tank*, I think the fish food and fish waste will supply the necessary nPk. The only exception is if/when your high tech pushing the plants to grow faster.


That is way too broad a statement to make IMO. Is that a "typical' planted tank one that NPK isn't added. Your always better adding it anyway and taking it back out with water changes. That way you don't have to guess and it gives you more wiggle room with everything.


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

Flourish has always caused algae in my tanks. I stopped using it a long time ago and just do a PMDD now.


----------



## Highseq (Jul 26, 2017)

Well lets say fish food is sufficient for nitrogen and phosphorus hypothetically. You still wouldn't be getting adequate amounts of potassium. As as for saying Seachem is more pps pro based... This is only true if you are actually dosing their NPK products. Flourish comp alone is not near pps pro doses. And if you are dosing that much of it, you are causing huge micro toxicity.


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

At the suggest dose by seachem 5ml per 60 it adds 0.06ppm K, 0.06no3 and 0.002 po4. To get to PPS-PRO levels using seachem comp you would need to add 1/6th of a 500ml bottle.


----------

